# 7 elk killed by train



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In today's Uinta County Herald newspaper:

On December 29th 7 elk were hit by a Union Pacific train 6 miles south of Evanston. 4 elk died immediately and 3 had to be euthanized by the local game warden. 

The game warden found or called local hunters that still had late cow/calf tags and any usable meat was given to hunters with unfilled tags.

There's pictures but they are copyrighted. 



The train's conductor was not cited for hunting without a license. 

.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I want that train put out of commision. I want any little caboose that it has bred put out of commision. I want the manufacturing facility put out of commision.

We can not sit quietly when these corporations attack our wildlife for monetary gain!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dont get any ideas Goob.......with all the cool hunting methods that you have chronicled, method of take by train is probably now on your bucket list.------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Talk about a over bore/animal. 

I'll have to get some specifications on a train and see if I can figure out the ft/lbs of energy that one of them has when it hits a elk.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, start with 10,000 tons at 60 mph. I have no idea what the Ballistic Coefficient would be but I bet it sucks.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This happens from time to time if we have heavy snow cover. One year over 90 antelope were ran over on the railroad east of Evanston by Leroy (exit 19 on I80).


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

That's a lot of Gabagool:!:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope Leroy got in trouble for that.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How unsporting. Did they even try to get them long range?


----------

